# 3 down one to go in Alabama



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Henned up till about 9:30


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Nice bird, and that's a nice looking trumpet!


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you! The trumpet is a Kenny Pedalorhe green hedge. He makes a great trumpet yelper


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Turk-you're one serious lookin turkey assassin! I would hate to be a turkey when you're in the turkey woods. Good luck with #4.


----------

